# Update and Questions



## trexy66 (Apr 19, 2008)

My husband and I separated in the beginning of June,because he had issues witn my daughter it has been a battle re our separation agreement him even saying I married him so I could give my daughter a father that comment really hurt.We were civil while we were still living under the same roof.We both moved out Sept 1st ,before we did he told my daughter and I that he loved us and would make sure we were both ok.

My husband(ex) does not talk to me now only if it has something to do with our house and the renters or the legal stuff.It has been 3 weeks and he will be seeing my daughter for the first time tomorrow.

I guess my questions are.Does he still have feelings I know when I have been in other relationships and we have broken up the men still have feelings and it is hard on both of us to just walk away,why is he so cold?

Should I push for my daughter to see him as it seems he does not have much interest in continuing a relationship with her.She has known him as dad for 6 yrs.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

If it isn't his daughter it might be easier for him to move on not seeing her, because she reminds him of you. It is also a possibility that he is afraid you might use her as a weapon against him. 

Don't push it, your daughter is the only one that can get hurt here.

I wish her the best.

draconis


----------

